# Garmont Endorphines have enough cajones?



## tk (Apr 8, 2005)

Quite a bit softer and a much lower cuff height, which I didn't like. The new Technica's and Garmont Shamen.

Here is a good thread on AT boot flex comparisons.

AT Boot Flex Comparative List by model - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Do you want an alpine boot or an at boot. the endorphines and the adrenalines are farily stiff, if you go any stiffer you will start to loose things like rubber sole and walk mode. If thats the case just buy an alpine boot. I got an AT boot and stiffened it with boosters, plugs, etc. and I am having trouble shopping for anything else after four years on them!


----------



## TINY (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks guys. I will have to get some on by feet. I would love to have the comfort and warmth for work, but I don't want to sacrifice the performance. I have always thought my T1 Race tele boots were stiffer than most alpine boots are anymore, so I was hoping when I heard about the Endorphine.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I like mine so far, but I'm still trying to figure out how to adjust them. The cuff is really narrow, and I'm a beefy guy with some pretty thick legs. I have the buckles moved all the way out, and I"m lucky if I can lock them down on the very end notch on the top buckle. They seem stiff enough, but I think I need to get used to the feel. I did have them locked in the most forward lean setting for downhill, but that seemed to cause foot pain, and seemed to be too far forward. Anyways, I'm thinking about taking them to the Boot Lab and get them dialed in for next season, see how it goes. They already feel better than my Lange Comp 120 Freerides, which made me beg for foot amputation by the end of a tough run. 

FYI- I think I have funky feet (in more ways than one)- mine are really flat and wide in the front, and super narrow heel, so I have all kinds of problems.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*AT boots*

Tiny,

I havent tried that particular model, but have found the Garmonts I own (Mega-rides, G-rides,) and the adrenalines I have tried are soft. Check out wildsnow.com that guy has all you would ever need to know about boots. I am seriuosly considers the new Dynafit Zzeros. They are pricy, but claim to be extremely stiff and light due to carbon fiber construction. Even though they are pricy, they are no more expensive than an apline race boot or other high end alpine boot. 
scott


----------



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

Got a pair of endorphine's. Best AT boot I've skied with. Resort I've got a pair of Doberman 130 wc. Took a few runs to get use to, but they rock. Everybody says that AT boots are not stiff enough to charge. Ever think it might be the skier and not the boot? Took the original pair of liners from the Dober's and used them in the endorphine's. Seemed to increase the preformance a bit. See what you think.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*AT boots*

I guess I'm a pretty lame skier...... 
I can charge in my AT boots, it just seems like at the end of the day at the resort, or charging spring conditions in the BC that my legs are a lot more worked than if I had stiff boots, has to do with having to use more muscles to compensate for less stiff boots. I guess if boots are not to blame we would all be in 3 buckle lasers which I honestly thought were hard to ski aggro in...


----------



## TINY (Apr 10, 2005)

I have some Course X2 in a 150 flex. They are sweet skiing boots, but not a realistic one for work. I would probably be an amputee from frostbite on the first real nasty day. There is just not much warmth in 'em. Must be the paper liner. If they made the Course 130 in a flex that was as stiff laterally as it is fore/aft, that would be the perfect alpine boot for me. It is the best fit I ever had, but mushy. Hit an unseen compression, folded the boots, and almost broke my ankles. I am looking for some older model boots to work in if the AT thing doesn't go. Looks like another trip to Boulder Ski Deals. They tend to have that kind of thing when you need it. Thanks to all for the feedback. Now all we need is a few good storms. It is looking pretty ugly right now.


----------

